
Why hasn’t Japan’s government debt wreaked havoc (yet)? - abhi3
https://voxeu.org/article/why-japan-s-debt-hasn-t-wreaked-havoc-yet
======
nabla9
This is from 2014.

Authors use Reinhart-Rogoff argument that huge government debt-to-gdp ratio
hurts growth even if it's domestic debt. It had huge political impact and many
government adopted austerity-policies.

It's the most famous errors in economics. There was Excel spreadsheet errors
that completely invalidated the argument. The methodological errors became
just a side show.

